# Buffalo WHR-G125: Can't access router settings (404 error)



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey.

I have a Buffalo WHR-G125 router which was given to me for free by my ISP for being a loyal client. At home I have a computer, a laptop and a netbook. The router is connected to the computer and I have no trouble accessing the Internet on all three of these devices. I can open pages, download etc. 

However:
However if I decide to host a server on some game, my friends cannot connect. After doing some research, I found out that certain ports are "closed" (whatever that means) and I need to open them in order for everything to start working again."

Anyway, I checked the infamous site "portforward.com" for instructions on how to open these ports. It was all fine and dandy, until the point where they stated I need to access my router settings page ("default gateway" or whatever, you'll have to excuse my ignorance). I entered "ipconfig" in cmd and it turns out my default gateway is 192.168.1.1. So I entered this in the URL bar of my browser and got a nasty surprise:

*"404 Not Found The requested URL was not found"*

I am truly stumped. The address is not accessible on neither the computer, nor the laptop or the netbook. I tried some automatic port forwarding software, but it didn't seem to do anything for me.

The only reason for this I can think of is that my ISP is probably blocking the router settings page for some reason (and how unfortunate, I can't even complain, because it's free, after all).

I tried asking on the official Buffalo forums and even tried asking for support and got pretty much the same message: 
"Try resetting. However, if it's flashed, you can't do anything.". 

Not exactly sure what to do right now. My worries:
1.) I'm not even exactly sure how to reset the darn router
2.) I'm scared that reseting won't do a thing and even if it does, I'm not sure I'll be able to reconfigure the entire thing by myself and the worst case scenario, not having internet at all and having to ask my ISP for help. :4-dontkno

Is there any way to access the friggin router settings page?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This Thread has been re-opened for consideration - PM sent by OP. Remember, P2P Assistance is forbidden by this Forum.

Before resetting the router to factory default setting, try updating the router's firmware to the latest. You may obtain the firmware from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for reopening my thread!

But HOW can I update the firmware without being able to access the router settings page? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

did you call and talk to your isp about controlling the router?
can you ping 192.168.1.1 successfully?

No harm in a phone call to the isp to get their take on the situation. Your concerns are valid. I wouldn't suggest anything until you have a clear picture from the ISP. You would need all of the wan settings from them anyway.


----------



## b00t (Jul 16, 2011)

Truth is I haven't asked them, because it's free and I hate being the one who whines and complains about free stuff. But this is important, so I guess I'll have to.

Also, I can ping 192.168.1.1 (ttl=64), but when I asked on Buffalo forums, they said that's not normally a good sign. Oh, and furthermore, the default "default gateway" for Buffalo routers is 192.168.11.1, from what I understood. So I'm almost but certain that my ISP tampered with it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

1ms ttl 64 is normal


----------

